# Outback Front Cap Peeling Decals



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Was cleaning my 2010 Sydney 5er this past weekend after the long winter and noticed the Outback decals on the front cap beginning to Peel (numerous posts relating to this). Sure I could have them replaced under warranty if I whine enough but don't want to go through the pain. Does anyone know if Keystone will just send ne a new set to replace myself? Also, had Keystone done anything to improve the decals so a replacement set wont peel again after one year? In the meantime I took a razor blade, neatly trimmed off the peeling sections of the letters (top 1/8" off of each letter), then applied thin strip of clear nail polish along the new trimmed edges. They came out looking good. I thought it would be interesting to see if the nail polish will prevent further peeling. Its a shame that keystone uses cheap graphics for their trademark.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you take pictures before you trimmed them? They have been known to send out new ones and there is a couple of threads on here about how to replace them but since you modified yours you may get a cold shoulder from them.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Camperandy,
No I didn't take pictures. Should have I guess. If they keep peeling, I will probably just remove them anyway. I don't mine the blank look. Who knows, I work with a vinyl graphics shop and could have them make a custom grahpics with our name or something like that. Surprisingly, I'm not real upset by this nor surprised. I've had my trailer back to dealer once for otherwarranty repairs (structural) and swear never again. Especially not for something like decals. All I can say is think spring. I just sat in the trailer in my yard, kicked back in the recliner and watched the news. Can't wait for camping......been a long winter here in upstate NY.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

My 2010 301BQ is currently at the dealership for the same thing. I noticed the peeling in mid-winter. Which front decal was peeling? Ours was the brown decal (mountain tops) under the Outback name. The outback decal looks fine. I spoke w/ the dealer today, they just rec'd the decal to replace. I hate the idea of having the TT at the dealer for this kind of service, but I wanted this issue acknowledged prior to the 1 yr keystone warranty expiring. The dealership also told me that keystone will replace the decals as long as you provide photographs of the damaged ones.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Dhdb:
On mine its the "outback" letters. The mountain appears to be OK. And only on the front cap. All other sides are OK. Didn't take pictures before I trimmed them. Oh well.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

All of my Outback Logos were taken off of my trailer by the dealer from the beginning. According to them it brought more people in to see it. They had new ones to put back on, and I told them to keep them. I liked it without, but I have some others that are starting to show signs of peeling. I will probably take them all off and I will do something different since I do vinyl work as well as other things.


----------



## USNRet (Nov 15, 2010)

Both of my front decals are peeling badly. Sent pix to the dealer and he ordered them for me. Six month old 2010 300BH


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

The front ones on my 2006 is badly peeling but again the others are fine. Way out of warranty so the least of my worries. Have seen a couple of other RV that someone has done some custom work on and they look really good.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I just noticed at the end of last season that the front ones on our 2009 are also pealing off and, we too, are out of warranty. I would say that if your TT is still in warranty get them.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Rdvholtwood
My warranty ran out last month. Not worth it to me to go through the warranty hassle for decals. When they look bad enough, I will just remove them. I like the custom look anyway. Might just put our names up there, like on our pole mount sign.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine are starting to peel also. I contacted the company who makes them and being out of

warranty they wont replace them. They dont cost much. I may just take it off and not advertise or leave it on and advertise.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Didn't I see somewhere on here that the decal manufacturer warranties their decals for 5 years?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

therink said:


> Rdvholtwood
> My warranty ran out last month. Not worth it to me to go through the warranty hassle for decals. When they look bad enough, I will just remove them. I like the custom look anyway. Might just put our names up there, like on our pole mount sign.


Now there's an idea!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Mine are peeling badly also. Have been second the second year we had the trailer. Plan to take them off this week. Maybe if Keystone notices the trailers they made are rolling down the road without their name on it anywhere they will find a better decal or application method.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know who was making the older ones, but one of the letters was left off my new trailer and Keystone sent it to me. I only needed one leter but they sent to entire graphic. It was made on 3M vinyl graphics material, so I wouldn't really call the new decals cheap. 3M has a pretty good reputation for making quality stuff.

I store my trailer in covered storage, but the front faces the west sun, so it's a matter of time before the decal comes off the cap. I don't care about the front. The decal looks like a smiling robot.
I don't know how the "filon" sides ar constructed, process-wise, but it's possible that keystone doesn't remove the mold release agent from the cap before they stick the decal on it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Bob Landry said:


> I don't know who was making the older ones, but one of the letters was left off my new trailer and Keystone sent it to me. I only needed one leter but they sent to entire graphic. It was made on 3M vinyl graphics material, so I wouldn't really call the new decals cheap. 3M has a pretty good reputation for making quality stuff.


All of your decals are warranted for five years .......

I posted this on a previous thread http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=32087&view=&hl=decals&fromsearch=1


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

ED_RN said:


> Mine are peeling badly also. Have been second the second year we had the trailer. Plan to take them off this week. Maybe if Keystone notices the trailers they made are rolling down the road without their name on it anywhere they will find a better decal or application method.


I noticed on our trip this past week that the "Outback" decals are peeling from the top down as well. Maybe I'll be a wise guy and ask Subaru for some of their "Outback" decals! Oh well, I guess I'll just peel them off next weekend.

Michael


----------



## Lobo1999 (May 25, 2010)

Our 2010 210RS front decals are peeling also. We are still within our warranty by about a month. I'm not sure it's worth the hassle of taking it into the dealer, so we're thinking about just removing them - is there an easy way to do this? A razor blade and some patience?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Lobo1999:
A warm day, a heat gun or hair dryer and a plastic putty knife or razor blade (careful not to scratch siding/fiberglass with razor). The heat makes them come right off.
Rink


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

My Brand new trailer has this problem, and I'm thinking about a custom sticker for the front of a outback with the sun setting behind it with a chair or two by a campfire in front of it. What do you all think of this?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Bowhunter
Sounds good. Anything is possible. Graphics shops can make up whatever you want and not very expensive. Also, most shops use quality 3M vinyl graphics. Ill probably do something similar on mine when I get fed up enough with the stock ones.


----------



## Corey (Feb 25, 2013)

Do you have to be the original owner for the 5 year warranty??


----------

